# Insurance companies



## Alexuk (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi , I am 20 year old . Does somebody know a companie , which could give me insurance for food delivery with Uber . Lots of people told me about Zego , but I need to be 21


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Alexuk said:


> Hi , I am 20 year old . Does somebody know a companie , which could give me insurance for food delivery with Uber . Lots of people told me about Zego , but I need to be 21


Why


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

All-state


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Progressive with a rideshare addendum. Good rates and a reasonably priced rider. 

Although I really wonder if you need the rider since your not doing passengers.... Anybody got a comment on that? 

My thoughts are as long as you have reg coverage... Ubers would cover anything else? Or is there actually a "time A" like applies while doing U/L while waiting on a ping? Thoughts?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You are just doing food delivery or plan to do passengers as well? For food you just need your regular insurance; haven't read uber's coverage on food delivery if they offer anything.
Otherwise State Farm offers commercial RS riders. But you car insurance needs to be with them as well.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

For all the reasons why you need a rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy, you need an equivalent policy for doing delivery services such as Uber Eats, DD, Postmates and yadda yadda. The problem is there is no such "delivery rider" available because those problems have not yet become a thorn in anybodies side yet to where the insurance companies are offering them.

And NO, a rideshare rider DOES NOT INCLUDE delivery services, as far as the ones I know about.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the op is in the uk. different country, different requirements.


----------

